# Do You Have A Messy Handfed Baby?



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

You can try this...my hubbyy"idea it sure helped mine
front view









back view









its made from paper towels
hope this helps keep your beatiful baby/babies cleaner


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww, birdy bibs <3


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you birdlover.. they were simple to make and kept Squall,Ruby cleaner then usual.they didn't seem to mind them and didn't interfear with feeding response either
great idea babe


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks so cute.  And what a great idea.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty mistty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is so cute and a wonderful idea


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...Cute 

My daughter did something in '94 when I had a lutino (named Spot) that took over 4 months to finially get her to wean. They drew and colored a small tie, and attached it to a rubber band and put it on her  So Spot proudly displayed the tiel tie for being a graduate of weaning school...LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww srtiels that is so cute


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL that is so cute and such a good idea! I hate having to get their chests wet from cleaning them off. That will definitely save a lot of mess.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all,
the best 2 parts is simple to make and keeps chest clean
aw srtiels thats too cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

do you guys think this thread is good enough to make a sticky of
i thought it might be... could help alot of people out there


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if yes can someone make it one for me (like you srtiels please) thank you all hope this
thread can help the messy babies out there


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

now they are 4 1/2 weeks old and boy did it save me from doing alot of cleaning of them...
and best of all they don't mind wearing it either
Really good idea babe thanks


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

still using bibs 
they love to eat wow 
keeping me busy but at least their clean
but i it


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ive tried the birdie bib can you design a rain hat to go with it, i have one just starting to fly and he bobs so fast it lands in his eyes and on his head.


----------

